# Besides Shetlands



## bcody (Jul 29, 2004)

I find myself really drawn to some ponies lately, so I was wondering, besides shetlands (nothing wrong with them, have looked seriously at acouple), what other ponies do any of you have? Or is there another breed you would like to have?


----------



## ebonyrider1990 (Jul 29, 2004)

I've ridden tons of ponies but welsh (mountain, not cob) and welsh/TB mixes are always my favorite. Fell ponies are nice, heavier, ponies and very pretty (somewhat like a mini Frisian) and American Shetlands tend to be very refined and sweet. Fjord (sp?) ponies are really nice to, and very hardy. They're the dun/buckskin ones with black/cream manes that are cut to show the black middle.

Just my personal favs lol


----------



## runamuk (Jul 29, 2004)

I worked on a "pony" farm so I had the luxury of working with all types of ponies.....

some of my favorite riding ponies were crossbreeds

peruvian paso X hackney

peruvian paso X wesh

quarter pony

POA

Shetlands both old style and american

Welsh X shetland

Welsh X arabian

Welsh (all sections)

arabian X shetland

hackney

halflinger

fjord

chincoteage

there are many many more pony breeds and crosses out there just depends on what you have in mind.


----------



## Lewella (Jul 29, 2004)

I've had several Pinto Horse Assn. registered part Arab's that were pony sized that I just loved. I've also had pony sized purebred Arabs (Polish bloodlines) and a couple PtHA pony x Shetlands.


----------



## mcharr36 (Jul 29, 2004)

Why not a small horse? As in a Caspian Horse. They stand 10-12 hands, are gentically a horse, not pony, and have WONDERFUL dispositions.

Besides the Caspians, we have several Welsh mares we are crossing with the Caspian and there is no comparison with the attitudes. I'm hoping in a few yars to be able to move my Welsh mares on and replace them with Caspian mares.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 30, 2004)

Oooh do not get me started on Caspians. NEVER again!!!! You want Ponies?? Come to the UK we are knee deep in Ponies!!!! Not just the Mountain and Moorland breeds, but a whole range of exquisite Show Ponies that would knock your socks off. No kidding. Range from around 11.hh through to 15hh and are shown by height. These are children's Riding Ponies, but are also shown in- hand, they are Welsh/TB/Arab derivatives, but the 'breed' has been going for nearly 100 years, so they are quite distinct from 'cross breeds'


----------



## Sungold (Aug 1, 2004)

We're also in to the POAs (Pony of Americas). A great size range, personality and COLOR! We just bought a gorgeous palomino snowcap weanling filly with a star and socks. Can't wait to get her home!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 1, 2004)

My "horse" (Mickey) is a (used to be registered) POA. His sire is Tough Plaudit and his dam is a Blackburn bred AQHA mare (who goes back to Poco Bueno, King, Peter McCue, Little Joe, etc.) I say "used to be registered" because I never made him permanent and I believe he went over the height limit by a few inches anyway. He is the *BEST* horse I've ever been around and smart as a whip too. He was a stallion until he was 5, I got him when he was a yearling, my dad had a guy ride him for 30 days when he was 2 and that was all the "training" he ever got - he never even bucked when the guy was breaking him. I rode him around mares & other stallions and he was always a gentleman. After he was gelded I used him to pony our miniatures in the hills south of our house to condition them. He always had plenty of spunk, he had great endurance (he could outwork horses twice his size) and truly enjoyed being ridden, never was barn sour and never once did I have to work to keep him headed away from "home". I always rode by myself (my mom worried constantly) and never had a problem getting him to leave home or with him acting up. Of course he had his little quirks, his favorite thing was to act like he was really spooky at silly things (like a fence post) or things he'd seen a million times (like cows). Here's a couple pictures of him when he was around 4, he was actually in shape then. He's 15 this year and enjoying his retirement, I haven't rode him in about 7 years, I think my brother rode him a couple years ago but he's pretty much just a pasture ornament now.


----------



## crponies (Aug 1, 2004)

He's sure a nice looking pony, Sarah. He sounds like a real gem too.


----------



## wykd (Aug 2, 2004)

This is our adopted pony. We just got her, she is three and gaited. We don't know anything else about her.






hope this isn't huge


----------



## SWA (Aug 2, 2004)

There is also the new breed of Harnessbreds. They are Trottingbreds crossed with Miniatures. A lot of American Sport Performance Heritage in a tiny little package.



Check them out, they won't dissapoint you.


----------



## fantacsix (Aug 2, 2004)

I just love the P.O.A.'s. I have a 46.5 inche stallion Bay leopard and two mares one Few spot and one black and white snow cap. The later(black and white) is going to the trainners and is unfortunately for sale due to my lack of room. I also acquired 5 miniatures(my friend needed financial assistance) and my kids love them too sooo somebody has to go. poor Wendy such a sweet heart. she is soo friendly only 12.1 hands. P.O.A.'s are such loving ponies as well as the mini's. I have tried soo many breeds and these two are my favorite. Allison


----------

